# Craftsman 5/22 auger gear box repair



## aggriffin3 (Mar 30, 2014)

original problem: Auger does not turn, but impeller does. (Ran over an object, shear bolts did not do their job) Okay, I finally started to work on this machine today. Havent removed the auger and gear yet, as I am still not sure the correct or best way to do so. Any help would be appreciated. One thing I did do, was crack open the auger gear housing to see if I could see any broken teeth in there, and everything looks good on both gears. Could it be just the key that broke or came loose? It appears the axle is turning through the worm gear, so it makes me think the key is the issue?
If so, whats my next plan of attack. I would still like to get the augers loose from axle so the sheer bolts will work properly next time. Can I just remove the axle without removing the housing and impeller shaft? 

Thanks Art

See original post for questions 
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...s/36033-521-auger-wont-turn-when-engaged.html


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Art

Does your machine look like this: 
Doesn't matter if it's red & white or black & gray, they're the same basically under the paint.
Here's the auger drive from one: 
Here's what it looks like disassembled: 

If you're sure the impeller shaft is turning but the auger shaft isn't, there are basically 3 things that's likely your issue. First is the worm gear is held on to the impeller shaft by a rollpin. Second is the gear on the auger shaft is shredded and the third is the key is gone between the impeller shaft and the gear.

Disassembly can be a task, depending on whether the auger rakes are rusted onto the shaft. Disassembly is pull the auger housing off the tractor unit (belt, a tension spring and 4 bolt on the inside of the tractor unit). Take off the pulley. I find it easier to remove one of the end panels then pull the auger assembly out. If the rakes aren't rusted on, pull the shear bolts out and slide the auger rake off. If they're rusted on, it takes penetrating oil, heat and a press to get them loose but it's time consuming to do it without damaging the rakes. Once off, the gearcase just unbolts, then you can determine your damage.

That bronze gear on the auger shaft isn't cheap, you might want to keep an eye out for a used unit for parts. The auger housing from the 20" & 22" will interchange (whether red & white or black & gray) along with the suitable parts. I've done that more than once without a problem.

Good luck, hope that helps.


----------



## aggriffin3 (Mar 30, 2014)

Yeap, thats my machine. The teeth all look good on the worm gear. The augers rakes are frozen/rusted onto the shaft. Is this worth putting money into or should I sell as is, and look for something else? There is a guy in town that has complete auger housings that he would sell me that he says would fit. 
Thanks, you really helped me a ton. I appreciate it.

Art


----------



## aggriffin3 (Mar 30, 2014)

The auger rakes are frozen or rusted onto the shaft. How do I remove the 4 nuts to separate the housing from the main body with pulleys? I got the two top ones off no problem. Do I need to remove the pulley or come in from the end? It appears coming in from the end might require lots of disassembling of the controls, drive gears etc. Or is there another panel to come in to that area?

Thanks.

Art

P.S. Also, I have watched all of the videos I can, but to be honest, if he isnt working on a Craftsmen, which he isnt, not always easy to determine my method of repair for my particular machine.


----------



## aggriffin3 (Mar 30, 2014)

Just found a parts machine for 50.00. The only difference is its a 12" impeller instead of the 10" like mine. I havent decided if I should put money into this guy, or just go out and by a larger machine like an Ariens or Gilson. 

Art


----------



## aggriffin3 (Mar 30, 2014)

Got the two apart. I felt stupid. All it took was turning it on end to see the bottom panel screws. Anyways, the two are separated now. Just to figure out how to get the auger blades and axle off. Cant get the two retaining clips off the ends of the axle yet. Another easy thing I am sure?

Art


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

The first time is the hardest and it's the steep end of the learning curve. We've all been there.


----------



## aggriffin3 (Mar 30, 2014)

https://grandrapids.craigslist.org/grd/5121667348.html I found this parts machine. Looks very similar except for impeller size. 12" vs 10". Would this be an easy swap as far as the front end if I wanted to go that route instead of buying a new gear?

Thanks

Art


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Here's a thread I wrote the other year on removing rusted on auger rakes on a comparable machine: Auger Housing Repair/Rebuild in Project How To's Forum

They were severely rusted on and got them off. I've used the same process multiple times and have always gotten the auger rakes off though it's not quick or easy. I've used a lot of PB BLaster but something else that works is a 50-50 mix of acetone and ATF.

On that parts machine, IIRC it's not going to fit. That's a large frame machine and the one I showed is a small frame. You can use the comparable 4 & 5 hp parts with the main difference is whether it has a 20" or 22" auger housing. Large frame parts swap with other large frame machines while small frame machine parts interchange (whether red & white or black & white).


----------



## aggriffin3 (Mar 30, 2014)

They are both 22" machines, and from what I can tell, the only difference is the impeller size? I will get the auger off this weekend and check what the actually problem is.

Thanks


----------

